
Ask HN: Why do I run outdoors? - gansai56
Note: Not intending to be boastful, but genuinely curious.<p>I just love running outdoors. I don&#x27;t run any marathons, nor I do I believe in charity runs. I don&#x27;t run for health reasons, nor getting into shape, nor weight loss (am in a great shape, not much fat weighing about 140 lbs consistent). I don&#x27;t run for sleep (I sleep 8-10 hrs&#x2F;day even otherwise). I don&#x27;t run for appetite (I am fairly disciplined 3 times&#x2F;day). About 3 years go, I was advised not to run by a general physician due to knee damage, but I still run. I run outdoors mostly on asphalt, but I don&#x27;t care if it&#x27;s concrete, mud or sand. I mostly run by myself, and do not wear any headphones&#x2F;music. I run when it rains, or when it shines. With just the same &quot;half-naked fakir&quot; dressing. In fact, I love running in the rain. I run when it&#x27;s cold (coldest 35F), and when its damn hot (hottest 102F). I run when I am at home during holidays, or when I am at work. I run when I am in BA or when I travel. I don&#x27;t run to &quot;get away&quot; from my work, nor do I do that to alleviate stress. I don&#x27;t run for pride (haven&#x27;t advertised until this post). Finally, I am not surrounded by any marathon runners.<p>I learnt life&#x27;s perseverance lesson from running.<p>I run 3-4 days, and clock about 10-15 miles per week. I run about 9-10 mi&#x2F;min pace. Every week, every season, and every year for the past 5 years. That&#x27;s a lot of running -- 2500 miles altogether. And I would like to know why I do that! :) Wondering if there are others who feel the same way?<p>About 4 years back, I remember associating not running with poor overall body energy mentally. And I don&#x27;t remember the pain anymore, nor do I have the problem now. Don&#x27;t mistake me, I love running and would continue to do so. However, it would be much more enriching to know why I do what I do.
======
cyberpanther
I feel the same way; however, I like to do races and different events. I don't
do it to win, although when I get lucky it's fun, I do it mainly to run in
different places and to run with others. I really enjoy travelling to just run
in a new location. I also like to stretch myself and go further so events give
me a timeline to do that. I've even done a few triathlons too now. My next
goal is the full marathon, only did a half so far.

So I would recommend trying longer distances and doing some events. It's
really enjoyable.

